# distributor tool, dosing funnel



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Anybody know where I could purchase a distributor tool and dosing funnel to fit my sage barista express? I can only seem to find 58mm which is too big, need like 53-54 mm. Thanks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbles said:


> Anybody know where I could purchase a distributor tool and dosing funnel to fit my sage barista express? I can only seem to find 58mm which is too big, need like 53-54 mm. Thanks


Firstly check with @Norvin on here he may be able to sort you out with something or go here and read the description as they do more than just 58mm.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F172380169236


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

********** said:


> Firstly check with @Norvin on here he may be able to sort you out with something or go here and read the description as they do more than just 58mm.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F172380169236


Thanks.

Yes, I can make one. Check out my thread on Aluminium Hoppers in the for sale section and get back to me if interested.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@joey24dirt might be able to get you a distributor tool.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm not sure there is enough height space to get a dosing funnel in on a barista express. Best check anyway. Some have complained about grinds getting all over the place on them. I mostly didn't. The answer if needed can be to set the timer for a half dose if it's being used.

On 58mm some use a short metal lens hood. I do. 52mm is the nearest size of those that would fit in the smaller baskets. They need tapping onto the basket before removing to clear them of grinds.

Correctly sized distribution tools that are rotated should be available but probably only in the expensive ranges or with a bit of a price hike. eg

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Speciale-Espresso-Distributor-Extraction-Portafilter/dp/B079Y2TGLQ/ref=sr_1_6?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1540549597&sr=1-6&keywords=tamper%2B53mm&th=1

I use a different style that just has a wedge shape on the bottom. I set it to tamp significantly and finish off with a calibrated tamper. That along with another change has resulted in me getting long runs of timed doses on a DB with hardly any variation at all in output.

John

-


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I looked at dosing funnel for my BE to save mess,problem being there is not enough room as the grinder has a chute which butts up to the portafilter basket,what I use is a shallow plastic container placed under the grinder,when I remove the portafilter I remove the container the same time so no mess,I am looking at making a tray for this purpose with a radius cut in the back edge of the tray so as to have the portafilter sitting level in the container for tamping therefore eliminating any mess on the worktop.also looking at a silicone rubber insert for the tray to prevent movement when tamping.As a retired engineer I might get some professionally moulded.


----------

